
The Amazon-Walmart Showdown That Explains the Modern Economy - jonbaer
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/16/upshot/the-amazon-walmart-showdown-that-explains-the-modern-economy.html
======
treebeard901
Many articles about the purchase of Bonobos by Walmart state that it will
allow Walmart to better compete with Amazons technology.

A quick review of the Bonobos website shows it to be a fairly simple web
store.

This does not strike me as something Walmart can use to close the gap with
Amazon on technology.

